# (reg.)Telecom services & Broadband in Dubai



## nandhu (Nov 26, 2011)

*Questions on Telecom services & Broadband in Dubai*

Hi, 
Thanks for your intend to help me. I'm Nandhu, shortly i will land-up in Dubai. I'm very curious to know about the Telecom Service Providers in Dubai. I heard most of them which dominates the market are CDMA's , Is that so ?? Because, I'm planning to get a mobile phone(GSM) from India before i come, I don't want to keep the new one idle. Then how about the cost for the services, are they expensive ? Then, how about the broadband connections for internet in Dubai ? Is there any tariffs which you can provide me so that I'll an idea. Can you please help me out.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

if you r planning to live in old dubai or the areas covered by etisalat (whole uae)...
then look for etisalat 
Home & Personal 

if you r coming to new dubai then look for du
du | Emirates Integrated Telecommunication Company


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

There is no CDMA in the UAE.

Both Du and Etisalat have 2G GSM / Edge & 3G UMTS / HSPA networks and are trialling 4G LTE at the moment.

The bands they both use are: 900MHZ for 2G and 2100MHZ for 3G

The LTE trials are 2600MHZ.

If you are bringing a handset from India, it will work on 3G, as India is also on 2100 MHZ but some Indian operators use 1800 for 2G, however almost handsets are configured for 2G 900 and 1800.

Worth double checking though.

As said above, Broadband will depend on where you live. If the development or building is served by Etisalat or Du, they will be your provider.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Well Im back to Dubai on a Visit Visa to complete some unfinished business. Are there any prepaid mobile internet facilities like a dongle that can be connected to your pc for roaming net connections? None that I have heard off while I was here.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> Well Im back to Dubai on a Visit Visa to complete some unfinished business. Are there any prepaid mobile internet facilities like a dongle that can be connected to your pc for roaming net connections? None that I have heard off while I was here.


Have a look at 3.5G USB Modem


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks, thats lovely.


----------

